# Bluetooth connection to stereo headset?



## amagab (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a Nextlink Bluespoon Spider stereo bluetooth headset that I use with my cell phone to listen to music and make phone calls. I want to do the same with my MacBook. I want to use it with Skype and iTunes on my MacBook.

I have paired it alright but how do I get it to connect? When I check the Bluetooth preferences on my MacBook it says that is is paired but not connected.

Please advice!

Thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, having never used bluetooth for anything other than my cell phone, i'm not sure. but pairing is the 1st step. from the bluetooth help inside of mac os x, i quote:



Apple Mac OS X Help said:


> *Using a Bluetooth headset with your computer:*
> 
> If you have a Bluetooth module installed in your computer, or you are using a USB Bluetooth adapter, you can use a wireless, Bluetooth enabled headset for audio input and output. Once you've paired your computer with the headset, it acts as your computer's microphone and speakers.
> 
> ...


so that should do it for you.


----------

